# Great Circular Saw



## jap

Thanks for the review


----------



## a1Jim

Thank you for the review.


----------



## pintodeluxe

Looks good. I got the Bosch, but I usually go for Dewalt tools.
Now go get the router and biscuit jointer!


----------



## lab7654

I, personally, rarely have a need for circ saws, so I get by with my cheap Menards-brand one that I got for $30. I've used a friend/carpenter's Makita and DeWalt saws, and I agree with your review. Very smooth operation.


----------



## bearcat

Thanks for the review. I just bought the same saw. I like it very much. I have replaced the stock blade with a 60 tooth DIABLO and it cuts very smoothly. I use it with a HF Clamp Edge guide. I get smooth and straight cuts with it. It is much superior than my store brand circular saw.


----------

